
Lyft for Work - sinak
https://www.lyft.com/work
======
titlex
Maybe they should actually find people who know how to drive first. I'm
getting sick of these ridershares and their terrible drivers. I'm strictly
speaking in San Francisco. It's ridiculous how many times they randomly stop
in the middle of the street to pick someone up causing traffic jams or even
stopping at a stop sign to drop or pick someone up. Plus all the illegal
U-turns and crossing double yellow lines when they're not supposed to. I don't
recall having this issue with cabs. It's almost unbearable to drive in the
city now.

~~~
xyby
Don't you rate drivers on Lyft? Shouldn't the rating system take care of this?

~~~
rahimnathwani
It sounds like titlex is another road user and not a Lyft customer. I think
you have to be a customer to give a driver a rating.

------
anonfunction
Many startups in SF already offer a reimbursement for work related travel but
many employees don't follow up on it due to the inconvenience involved. This
is a really good idea and I wonder how long until Uber announces the same.

~~~
kornish
Uber actually came out with "Uber for Business" at the end of July:

[https://www.uber.com/business](https://www.uber.com/business)

[http://blog.uber.com/business](http://blog.uber.com/business) (the blog post
announcing it)

~~~
cvander
Uber business is a good approach. But you'll get individual bills for every
trip.

I hope Lyft gets you one consolidated bill a month for the company.

~~~
mikemac
This is the worst part in using Uber for a company. They won't consolidate on
a monthly invoice (like most B2B vendors) so you end up with hundreds of Uber
transactions on your credit card statement. It's a real pain to manage.

~~~
killerdhmo
I disagree. In my personal case, I need to individually account for each of
those rides when I file reimbursement. A month does not capture that the first
week was billable to client x, the second week was work related travel, Monday
I was taking a prospective around, etc. individual transactions let me group
them by which expense report they belong in.

Maybe this is not true for everyone tho.

------
derwiki
Is this really that common, an employer offering free taxi credits? I've
worked at a handful of software companies in SF, and I don't recall any of
them doing this.

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah it is.

I've also seen it at big end of town. Large corporates can offer
transportation to employees that are required to work late – e.g. on a large
systems release.

~~~
raverbashing
Yep, this is common

If you use public transport you get a taxi home after hours.

And the evening pizza usually, but that's more common.

------
pacofvf
no IE9 support, and showing a blank page with this message "Hey! Your browser
is not supported, certain pages may not render correctly! Try updating your
browser at [http://browsehappy.com](http://browsehappy.com) . " ? Many people
like me don't have a choice.

------
xyby
The whole Lyft site shows nothing without Javascript enabled. Even the title
is set via script.

Google indexed titles and content for all pages though. How are they doing
that? Are the delivering different content based on ip or useragent or
something?

~~~
akavi
Google crawlers have been able to execute javascript since at least May of
this year[0].

[0]
[http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.ca/2014/05/understand...](http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.ca/2014/05/understanding-
web-pages-better.html)

~~~
xyby
Interesting. The content must have changed recently then. Because I see
different text in the Google serps then on the page with js enabled.

For lyft.com Google shows me "Lyft is your friend with a car" which is not on
the page.

For lyft.com/stories Google shows "Discover extraordinary stories from the
Lyft community" which is also not on the page.

Maybe it's from good old metatags. The have some, but somehow they apply a
scripting engine (angular?) to them:

    
    
        <meta property="og:title" content="{{meta.title || 'A ride whenever you need one' }}{{meta.signoff || ' - Lyft'}}">
    

The "Discover extraordinary stories" text is not in the metatags though.

~~~
fnom
they dont necessarily give the google bot this version of the page. its
perfectly ok to prerender the page with something like phantomjs and send the
crawler the prerendered pages. this was , to my knowledge, quite common with
angularjs apps that relied heavily on seo/google juice.

------
hisabness
if ive been banned from lyft for reasons unknown, if my work signs up for this
will i be able to use the platform?

------
modzilla
I am looking forward to the day Lyft announces, "Autonomous Lyft."

~~~
paultannenbaum
I wouldn't hold my breath. I refused to use the service when I first
discovered it because it was facebook only auth. I believe that has since
changed, but user privacy is not a huge concern of theirs.

~~~
spullara
This word Autonomous. I don't think it means what you think it means.

~~~
d23
I know what the word means and still don't get it.

~~~
brianbreslin
He is confused with anonymous. The parent was suggesting self-driving Lyft, vs
identity-free lyft riding.

